# 2 Cockatiel died in 15 mins HELP



## sara (Jun 14, 2011)

I need help, In the last 40 mins iv had 2 of my hand tames Cockatiels died with in 15 mins. The first one we belive fly in his cage and landed bad and broke his neck. then suddenly the 2nd one started to lose balance and stuggled to breath and she died soon after that. Mt 3rd one is now in a fresh clean cage fresh water and food and is pulling though she is shaking but i dont know if thats cos she has just lost her 2 friends or something else. 


All my vets are closed. 
PLEASE ANYONE GOT ANY cLUES


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Think about anything that has changed in the last hour or day in your house....such as new carpet, painting, new smells such as air freashener, new appliances etc?


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2011)

nothing has changed at all i got home at 8 pm and they where all fine and all of a sudden it happened. thats y im so worried and upset.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you live in a house or an apartment? If in an apartment there would be shared air. If in an apartment has anyone used a pesticide Co. recently? Or they could have burnt a Teflon pan....etc. Just some thoughts. What happened to you sounds like some type of contamination of air that has affected the birds.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh no!! :O that is horrible! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Open the windows and get some fresh air in the place ASAP unless the outside air seems to be contaminated with some kind of smoke or chemical smell.

Go outside yourself to refresh your sense of smell then come back in and see if anything smells weird inside. Be alert for any drowsiness in the people inside - if this is a carbon monoxide problem it will affect the birds first but can be deadly for humans too. If it's some other type of fumes it might not harm the humans.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope your other bird is okay.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not sure were you live, but do you heat with a gas furnace or do you have a gas water heater? Might there be some carbon monoxide in the house? 
It does sound like there might be something toxic in the air.
I hope you get to the bottom of this, and so sorry for the loss of your birds.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no! Keep us updated. I'm so sorry!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

This has happened before, a guy sprayed pesticides outside of the houses(it was a gigantic cauldisac type thing) and sprayed down the whole street. EVERYONEs birds died. even the big birds like parrots(this parrot was over 50 years old!) and the other people had various finches and other birds. not one lived.
Make sure it is not outside and get your bird to a completely different location. can you get him/her to a friends house?


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Please let us know how your third bird is doing. So sorry for your loss.

I agree that it sounds like a possible air contamination issue of some sort.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

wow that is so sad.  I feel so bad for you good luck with the 3rd one. be careful if it is carbon monoxide for not only the bird but yourself


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2011)

I had sprayed nothing I live in a house the window was open when I got home. My 3 rd one has pulled throw the night I'm going to call the bird vet today and see what she says. I'm so upset. I just don't understand y it happened


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this! Please do keep us updated on your other birdy! Hopefully she is just fine!


----------



## raddogz (Dec 28, 2011)

Wishing good thoughts to birdy #3 and to you.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Can you bring in the ones that dies to the vet and maybe they can tell you what happened? Good luck with the 3rd one.


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2011)

I was thinking of taking them to the vet to see what happened. but the bird vet is not in till tuesday im located in australia so thats another 3 days. my 3rd one has pulled though and is ok at the moment, iv put her infront of a mirror so she is not to lonely.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Very sorry for your losses. I know how devestating that is. I lost 9 parakeets and a tiel a few years back with similar symptoms...teflon poisoning from my sis in law cooking. It sounds like something in the air. If you can, place the deceased birds in a plastic bag and refrigerate (do NOT freeze because it damages cells) so they can last til you can take them in for a necropsy.. if your vet specializes in birds, it may be possible for them to determine the cause. I wish you and the third one the best of luck! I had one parakeet come down that night and survive with fresh food, air and water.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! I am so sorry you lost 2 babies! I really hope the third one will be ok!


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2011)

She is doing fine now happy as Larry. Immgetting her a new friend soon but a ring neck parrot a baby


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing well. One note on the parrot, its fine to get one if you have the funds available for vet costs but if you were planning on housing them together, I have been reading on here that the larger birds have much stronger beaks and can easily snap a tiel's neck, even in play time. I would strongly suggest housing them sepreately.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes i would NOT cage them together! they can kill a cockatiel easily

and if you dont know what the other 2 died from, i would seriously think against a new bird right now until you can figure out the reason for the loss, whether it be illness or environmental


----------



## sara (Jun 14, 2011)

took them to the vet and it wa something in the air that killed them. i asked my vet and if i get a baby ring neck they will house fine together im getting a hand tamed baby it will only be like 9 weeks only when i get her and my breeder hand tames them with his cockatiles so she will already be use to them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

parrots are ruled by hormones. a ringnecks beak is huge. that bird hits its teen/hormone stage, it can attack the cockatiel in frustration. if you want to pay the potential vet bills, go right ahead. but thats unfair for the cockatiel. other species in the same cage do not mix, especially with larger parrots and smaller parrots. it doesnt matter much if it was raised with tiels as a baby, if the bird hits a hormonal stage, then that could be a disaster. ringnecks are often aggressive and cage territorial.


THIS is minor compared to what could happen with a large parrot. one of my lovebirds got to my male cockatiel. a LOVEDBIRD, a bird HALF the size of a cockatiel! His toe was nearly bitten OFF. a ringneck can take a FOOT off.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A ringneck could also rip off a cockatiel's beak, or kill it outright. It's fine to have two different species if you want, but please keep them in different cages and supervise them if they have any play time together.


----------

